# Karl Jenkins on BBC Wales



## mclaren_jk

hey everyone 
i work for the bbc wales music website and just want to draw your attention to an interview with Karl Jenkins we've just uploaded:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/music/si...sical_opera/karl_jenkins_interview_2008.shtml

What do you think of Karl and his music?


----------



## Herzeleide

mclaren_jk said:


> What do you think of Karl and his music?


It's not classical music, it's pseudo-classical music. I'm not sure why he persists with it, if you're going to write music like that, you might as well just write pop or jazz (I understand he has a background in jazz).


----------



## tahnak

*Karl Jenkins and his music*

I have discovered Karl Jenkins in early 2008 and I am very happy I came across his music. He is extremely talented and brilliant. 
I have since collected his CDs and revel in his compositions like the Adiemus Variations, Palladio, Passacaglia and Cantata Mundi.
He has got style and is simple and effective.


----------



## symphonic-poet

I have performed a couple of his oratorios (the armed man, and stabat mater) and have found them to have little retaining value for the musicians. For the most part, people really enjoy the performances, but his music (as a choir member and an orchestra member) doesn't have enough meat to it to really ensure it has an enduring life.

Its great introductory music for new classical music fans - it is unoffensive, and moody. Definitely can connect with an audience at a level that some other music cannot; but at the same time, he only connects to a certain degree.

It also isn't challenging music to perform or prepare. Most of the musicality of the piece comes from the chamber orchestras... the choir, receives poor voice-leading and repeating lines.

That said, I have fond memories of hearing some of his solo work for the first time. Once it looses its punch though, it is not particularly interesting.... like I suggested, it isn't really sustainably interesting in my opinion. I honestly hope that directors in my city choose not to pursue his music in the future, despite the interest in the community.


----------



## mclaren_jk

It's really interesting to get a flavour of some of the points of view when it comes to 'crossover' music like Jenkins'. Do you think there's merit in work like his to bring people into more 'complex' classical music?


----------



## Herzeleide

mclaren_jk said:


> It's really interesting to get a flavour of some of the points of view when it comes to 'crossover' music like Jenkins'. Do you think there's merit in work like his to bring people into more 'complex' classical music?


So Jenkins' existence as a creative personality is to be nothing more than a conduit to more complex music?


----------



## symphonic-poet

I wouldn't suggest that in its entirety, but to neglect that he is serving that function would be an oversight of what he is accomplishing to do. He is an introductory classical musician for many in the same way that Marijuana can be regarded as an introductory drug (and I don't think this is an appropriate place to bring up a debate over Marijuana, so if you're concerned with this suggestion, oh well). I think that he has merit as a creative individual, and he has pumped out some great music, but I think that in 100 years he will be recognized as a Gilbert and Sullivan rather than as a Debussy. He pumps out good music, but not excellent music. And there are excellent musicians out there that are creating extraordinary crossover music - we just have to give them a chance to shine...

As a creative personality, we can expect nothing more out of Karl Jenkins than what we get. In the same way that in the early 1800s we could expect nothing more out of Beethoven than we got. But I think there can be a debate over the longevity of the music that we have seen from either of them... Now, it should be noted that I am noticing that Beethoven's music is becoming slightly less popular (and I would suggest it is because it is getting shoved down our throats), at least in my local community... So I suppose the easiest debate trump card is that time will tell us about the longevity and perceived compositional ability of Jenkins.

Regardless, I don't find his music fulfilling the needs of much more than entertainment. A great amount of better music is out there that is not being played because it may be less entertaining... including (I am sure) "crossover" music. And I maintain that, as it isn't particularly fulfilling for performers and musicians to play the music, I doubt it will have a long life.


----------



## Herzeleide

Some clue as to Jenkins' longevity is the fact that he doesn't have an entry in the _New Grove_.


----------

